# 1964 Terra Cotta Schwinn Varsity



## richjw1946 (Jan 5, 2015)

1964 Schwinn Varsity (Terra Cotta) Friends of mine were getting ready to throw it away.  It had lights, a radio, speedometer, and a bell. I polished off the rust (no dents in the fenders) and waxed it several times.  Also added a new set of gum walls and a different seat.  It rides great.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 5, 2015)

Cool bike,Whats the story?


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 5, 2015)

Very nice! Nice color!


----------



## randallace (Jan 5, 2015)

Great save !


----------



## Eric Amlie (Jan 6, 2015)

Nice score. The Terra Cotta bikes seem to be somewhat rare.


----------



## richjw1946 (Jan 6, 2015)

Thank you.  Terra Cotta was only used on a few models for two or three years.
Rich


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 6, 2015)

I think that color was only available part of the 1964 model year.


----------



## Metacortex (Jan 6, 2015)

Terra Cotta was available on various models from 1962 through 1964. 1964 was the first year that matching color vinyl handlebar tape was used on drop bar lightweights (Super Sport, Continental and Varsity). Be very thankful that this Varsity is a tourist model, as Terra Cotta is without a doubt the hardest (meaning impossible) original tape color to find!


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 7, 2015)

Metacortex said:


> Terra Cotta was available on various models from 1962 through 1964. 1964 was the first year that matching color vinyl handlebar tape was used on drop bar lightweights (Super Sport, Continental and Varsity). Be very thankful that this Varsity is a tourist model, as Terra Cotta is without a doubt the hardest (meaning impossible) original tape color to find!




Yeah,I must  have been thinking of the Sting-Ray


----------



## bikeyard (Jan 7, 2015)

Nice Rider


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 8, 2015)

Amazing what people will throw away! And then end up buying an inferior new one from walmart...


----------

